# Does anybody have any good hay feeder ideas?



## sarahsboergoats

I need some hay feeder ideas for my kidding stalls. Ya know something easy & inexspensive,but doesn't waste hay. Got any ideas?
Here's a pic of the stalls: (5ft x 5ft)


----------



## RunAround

Here are some cheap hay feeders. I just started using these and they work pretty good. It's just a feed bag with a hole cut in it and some hay string to tie it up. I got the design off a website but I can't remember what one.


----------



## goatnutty

We have a feeder made of the fencing we used. We made it kinda like a half circle and attached it to the fence. It doesn't waste muvh either. I'm not really sure if that makes sense or not so let me know.


----------



## sarahsboergoats

goatnutty said:


> We have a feeder made of the fencing we used. We made it kinda like a half circle and attached it to the fence. It doesn't waste muvh either. I'm not really sure if that makes sense or not so let me know.


You took a livestock panel and bent it in a circle and put hay in it. Is that what you're saying?


----------



## kelebek

This is one that we just made. We actually made 2 of them and now I want another. Only bad thing that I have noticed - is that it is wearing the hair off of the noses of the larger goats - so may need to take it down and put bigger fencing holes in it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

or go in an cut every other hole so it is bigger in spots. I did that and it worked pretty good.


----------



## kelebek

Haha - Stacey, that to me like 5 times of reading and going back to the other posts to figure out what the heeck you were tlaking about - DUH!!! I didn't even think of that - great idea :thumb: Now I feel like a "blonde"!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

sorry I didnt really make it clear - glad you figured out my jibberish


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol stacey i was thinking the same thing before i scrolled to see your post


----------



## deenak

My husband made two out of a section of fencing and it has worked really well. I really like the feed bag idea but I have one goat that tries to eat anything made out of material; jeans, gloves and even my coat!


----------



## RunAround

I thought the feed bags would be ripped to bits since mine eat anything and everything too. They played with them for a little bit and then got over it. The paper ones don't hold up as well, but the alfalfa bag works great!


----------



## MissMM

I love our hay feeder, except if I had to do it over again, I'd make it about half the size - more like Allison's cause they waste too much hay with this setup. In addition, I think I would block off the top third of the wire cause my pygoras are getting too much crap in their fleece when they "climb up" to get the best hay, which is always up above. 

I also love the fact that I can add hay and give grain from the backside of the feeder so I don't get mauled.


----------



## Amos

That is a VERY impressive set up MissMM, I love the grain feeder too, great idea.


----------



## goatnutty

Not exacly, we used the wire fencing not the panels. We did bend it though and do it like you said other than that.


----------



## Cinder

I've been watching for ideas on hay feeders. This spring we will finally be able to put up our goat shed and I've been looking for ways to stop some of that hay wastage.


----------



## MissMM

If you have the ability to do so, I highly recommend you try to incorporate access to your hay and grain feeder from outside the pen. After visint some other farms, I am so very glad I can add more hay and put grain in the feeding trough then flip it up so the goats can access it. It makes goatie care so much easier because the goats don't associate me with food and ambush me the minute I walk in the pen. 

I get a reprieve from the mauling until they see me take animal crackers out of my pocket.........


----------



## MissMM

this isn't a hay feeder, but this home-made mineral feeder is cheaper than anything you could buy, easy to assemble, works very well, the goats get what they need and waste virtually none of the mineral and/or baking soda.


----------

